

Someone copied our site (again) but it's OK - grogs
https://www.domcomp.com/blog/someone-copied-our-site-again-but-its-ok.html

======
amirmansour
You could use the X-FRAME-OPTIONS in response headers to block people from
iFraming your site: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTTP/X-Frame-Op...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTTP/X-Frame-Options)

------
jyrkesh
Wow. It's really refreshing to see a company take such a such a positive
approach towards a problem that most would react harshly.

